# 100n quid laptop in uk



## playme123 (Jun 20, 2007)

http://www.news.com/U.K.s-Elonex-re...997.html?part=rss&tag=2547-1_3-0-20&subj=news

would you buy one


----------



## Homenet (Feb 18, 2008)

Depends on the spec, im guessing there gonna be decent enough though, I reckon id get one yeh


----------



## The_JinJ (Feb 5, 2006)

I bet, as always, that the UK is ripped off on price - it will be £195 (ok still cheap), not the £ equivalent of $195.
Be interested to see the spec and true capabilities


----------



## jackdw (Jul 1, 2005)

If the spec is good and I am able to install windows on there. My sister has wanted one for a long time but seeing she's only 11, pocket money prevented.


----------



## D-Rock (Oct 31, 2007)

Flash based hdd. idk, im skeptical at best.


----------



## The_JinJ (Feb 5, 2006)

If it is, as I suspect in the UK, not £100 but $ equivalent (£195), then it puts it in the same band as an Asus eee. If it is £100 then I'd buy one just for the sake of it! Something has to give to make a laptop that cheap and it's going to be a poor spec, battery etc


----------



## playme123 (Jun 20, 2007)

theres a video of it in action

http://news.bbc.co.uk/player/nol/ne...mp=wm&news=1&ms3=6&ms_javascript=true&bbcws=2


----------



## j-mcallister (Oct 6, 2006)

looks interesting...would be nice to be able to link up to a tv and could be used as a small media hub


----------

